# Hello from Cochrane - golden from Hyjak Farms



## Cam (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi all! I am new to this site. I've had my Golden Cam for just over two years now. She is he sweetest dog of all times. We got her at Hyjak Farms where they breed goldens and horses. Her father is Sir Chief and her mother is Suzie. It would be nice to meet some of Cam's siblings if anyone is out there on this forum. Cam was born July 31st, 2011. She is a very stubborn Golden but has the kindest heart. She is definitely a lover, and she has certainly showed it with her little brother Jax (5 month old orange tabby)


----------



## Cam (Dec 17, 2013)

This is my Cam


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Hi and welcome to the forum! 

Do you have Cam's pedigree on k9data.com? If so you can potentially find siblings or relatives that way.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Even if you don't have Cam's info, if you have the AKC # of either or both parents, we may be able to find them.


----------

